# New Unofficial Comp



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (May 2, 2022)

I created a cube organization and for our cube organization is the first major competition, with a 100 competitor limit. The competition has all events except 4 and 5BLD. The competition needs video proof to make sure no one faked a solve. The competition will take place soon, in Discord. 
Invite Link: https://discord.gg/hFjyhvfFww


----------



## bulkocuber (May 2, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> The competition has all events except 4 and 5BLD.


You'd better include them, @abunickabhi will have no mercy on you and won't hesitate to kill


----------



## Thom S. (May 2, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> You'd better include them, @abunickabhi will have no mercy on you and won't hesitate to kill


I am just glad they included Square-1 or the casualty would have been from me.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 3, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> You'd better include them, @abunickabhi will have no mercy on you and won't hesitate to kill


Haha big BLD is hard. Even the guy favourite to win can triple DNF lmao.


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (May 3, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> You'd better include them, @abunickabhi will have no mercy on you and won't hesitate to kill.


No Big BLD and @abunickabhi please dont kill me (take that as a joke)


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (May 3, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Haha big BLD is hard. Even the guy favourite to win can triple DNF lmao.


in other words we chose Big BLD because simply it will take too long. We even considered taking FMC and 3BLD and MBLD out, but then the comp wouldnt be fun.


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (May 3, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> I am just glad they included Square-1 or the casualty would have been from me.


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (May 3, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> I am just glad they included Square-1 or the casualty would have been from me.


Even tho i dont know how to solve squan i still added it to the competition because i just solve squan


----------



## Thom S. (May 3, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> Even tho i dont know how to solve squan i still added it to the competition because i just solve squan


Even tho I got a stroke reading this, I agree. I just love Squan.


----------

